# Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs for H



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

Good to hear all is working as designed . When you design something on paper and all looks great when proto typing Its a little scarry till you install them and hear the results.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

nice jackplate ;D


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

Tom's jackplates rock, I am getting 4 MPH more than without I can't wait to put them on my classic. Tom I'm gonna need another JP


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

this's so COOL!!! loved the look of it! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

Tom, its nice to see your new product out already and on a boat with some feedback goodluck with the new line


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

Hey Tom C - are you in business for all micro skiffs or do I have be a part of the army? You do great work but I'm afraid that if my micro skiff doesn't have the army logo on the side - you won't sell or help me with mine. If you are interested in doing some work on my boat - and I pay cash. Thanks -


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

TomC doesn't discriminate...he does jackplates for Gheenoes, Gladesman's, HB Glades Skiffs and Watermans, and i believe he has even put his plate on a Dusky and probably more that I dont know about! Im sure his plates will fit on the riverhawk!

BTW you will not be disappointed, his jackplates are top notch!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*



> TomC doesn't discriminate...he does jackplates for Gheenoes, Gladesman's, HB Glades Skiffs and Watermans, and i believe he has even put his plate on a Dusky and *probably more that I dont know about! Im sure his plates will fit on the riverhawk!*
> BTW you will not be disappointed, his jackplates are top notch!



Yes they fit riverhawk, I don't discriminate   Jerry Adams has an Ele on his Riverhawk  
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1176481554/0#0


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

Where did you get your boat stickers from Gator87?


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

flyfshrmn82,
West Marine on U.S. 19 in Pinellas County. Only West Marine I have seen them at. Or by direct at http://deck-o-rator.com/.

Scott


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

Yeah Cory was the first to do this design but his were HUGE and he only made one at a time (one set ever?). They're very well done, sir. I should get me a set for traffic management here in Austin. Maybe a pair for the F150? ;D


----------



## igoswoop (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

More pictures please of your whole boat... Or a link to pictures... Or directions to your house and times you will NOT be home so I can swap it out with my old beat up hisider...


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

igoswoop,
*Thanks. I really do not want to hijack my own post but here are a few before and after pics of my 1987 Highsider project.*






































I*f you are a member of the CG forum, you can see more pics under the bragging section titled "Gator 87's 1987 garage modified highsider"*

Scott


----------



## igoswoop (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

Thank you...

Directions to your house now. Work and holiday schedule too...

Seriously, the hisider I own isn't in much better condition than the way your boat was before your buildup. Absolutely awesome job man...

How do you like the 15? I was planning on a newer 9.9 Yamaha for my boat but I'm curious about the possibility of going with the bigger motor.


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

igoswoop,,
It can be a touchy subject when you start talking 9.9 HP vs. 15 HP and 2-stroke vs. 4-stroke on a forum. The Highsider is rated for up to 10 HP. Many people run 9.9 HP legally and love it. However, I think slightly more than not will tell you the 15 HP 2-smoke is perfect on the Highsider. It is the perfect combination of weight and power (although it does not conform to the CG regulations). I have no experience with the 9.9 HP. I ran a 15 HP 2-smoke Rude when I first got the boat 15 year ago. It was stolen   and I was later given a 6 HP 2-stroke Johnson by a relative. It pushed the boat good, but I really missed all the power from the 15. Most will tell you that you will never question why you got more power, only why you got less. Just my $.02.

Scott


----------



## igoswoop (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

In the 2 and 4 dept, the 2 seems like a better idea for me on a hi sider for the weight difference. The price, even on a used motor is not that big a gap either so i may give the 15 some more thought. What kind of speed are you getting with your trim tabs at WOT? I checked out your pics on CG and it cleared up a lot of questions I had about how to go about the decks.

Are there any short vertical supports under your false floors? Also, you mentioned you wouldn't go with that particular type of plywood again; so what would you suggest?

I checked out all the pics and they were very helpful. There are a lot of pictures of the bow deck but did you have any of the construction process on the stern deck? What do you have going on in the center box?

And one more, where did the poling/casting platform come from. I saw that I guess you made the actual platform but where did you get the legs?

Sorry to ask so much but that is one nice boat!


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

igoswoop,

I will send you a PM in order not to further hijack the post. 

Scott


----------



## hippykiller (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

Hey buddy, I'm new to the forum just picked up a 15'4 hi sider and wanted to put in some decks in like yours, what did you build yours out of? do you have any photos of the build up? any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

why would anyone want to kill a hippy?


----------



## hippykiller (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

P.S. I love to poling platform where can I get one of those. You did a great job with that hi sider I am jealous!


----------



## hippykiller (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

they smell bad


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif]

I believe the platform is a seat base from Bass Pro or other large boating store. Everyone just makes their own platform for it. ORLgheenoer has a thread out there showing the one he made.


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Tom C does it again - manual adjustable tabs f*

hippykiller,
Thanks for your comments. tom-in-orl is correct. Many of us on the forum have created our own casting platforms based on this: 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&partNumber=45025&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

I cut marine ply and pre-drilled the bolt holes (counter sinking the top). I also added an eyebolt in the middle. I then sealed the ply with epoxy resin. I painted the bottom and then installed the bolts. I then filled the counter sunk holes with epoxy and added another layer of epoxy to the top to make it smooth. Sand and paint. I wanted the base black so I primed with a galvanized primer and painted it with an epoxy paint. I do not have have any photos of the platform project. 

Further photos of my mod-builds can be found in the customgheenoe.com forum in the bragging section under "Gator 87's 1987 garage modified highsider".

Scott


----------

